# white threads



## Brian_T23 (Jul 25, 2006)

along the glass and the substrate i see some kind of white lace running and spreading along the glass.. i looks milky white and looks almost like webs..

what is the name of the algae and how can i get rid of it?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Does it look similar to this?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds more like a fungus instead of an algae. Take a look at our "AlgaeFinder" or here to see if yours is pictured. The closest algae I can think of from your description is staghorn algae, but tends to be grayish.


----------

